# Installing Java on Redhat 8



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello!

I'm brand new to Linux and this is my first post here!

I installed redhat 8. Some things dont work with my Mozilla browser, such as the Java chat here at TSG.

I downloaded the Java runtime ( jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm.bin ) but I have no clue how to install it!! Anybody want to hold my hand and walk me through this?

Please?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Open a terminal and logon as root.Then type this:
* cd directory* (the directory where you downloaded the file)
* ./ filename.bin*
That should run the installer.Just read each question carefully and answer y or n.
I think that's what you want 
HTH
lynch


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I tried that and get "Unknown Host" error msg.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

You have to open an xterminal-its the icon that looks like a screen with a shell in front of it-and type:
* su * then hit enter
You'll be prompted for the root password.You have to type it in blindly and hit enter.
Next type:
* ./ filename.bin*
It sounds like you're trying to run this from a web browser and it's not done that way.You have to do it from the command line.
lynch


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello lynch and thx for your patience.

I was actually trying to run it from the "run" box.

Ok, I found the terminal, got in with my password and typed the filename carefully. It came back with "no such file or directory". Does the file have to be in a certain location?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

NP 
Find the directory you downloaded the file to.Most of the time,files are download to your /home directory.A couple things to try:
1.Open the terminal and type:
* whereis jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm.bin * it works sorta like a keyword search for a default set of paths.
2.If that doesnt work try this:
* ls -al /home/yourusername *;if it got downloaded there,the *ls* command will show it.
If you want,post the url for where you got that file and I'll take a look for anything we might be overlooking.
lynch


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again!

The java file is in file:/home/pyrite(my user name)

I'm trying to find the site where I got the file. This Mozilla browser won't let me copy/paste URL's!

I'll keep trying.

OK got it! This is where I found the Java:

http://java.sun.com/webapps/download/DisplayLinks


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

The url you posted sent me a "Bad Request-the server doesnt understand..blahblah"
Open Mozilla and go to edit>preferences>advanced and see if "Enable Java" and "XSLT" are checked.
Ok,I tried using the TSG chat and it told me to do the same thing.I'm gonna go get it and see what's what 
lynch


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

http://download.com.com/3000-2029-10105090.html?tag=list

Try this link. I got the Java from the Cnet download site, item #33

Yes, "enable Java" and Enable "XSLT" are checked.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I tried DLing the file from the link on the chat page but I found out(after a 2 hr DL on my crappy dial-up)that it was for netscape.I'm sure Mozilla supports java chat because it has its own java-based chat client.
I might try that site later.
lynch


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry about the 2 hr d/l time. I didn't notice. (My cable d/l it in about 5 secs).

This mozilla browser seems to work fine except for this chat. I had the other chat working (Konqueror?) but it did a horrible job of displaying fonts.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I went here and read the instructions.This is where you start:
"Run the installation script and agree to the license it displays.
Launch the installation script by using the following commands from the directory in which the script is located:

chmod a+x j2re-1_3_1_<version number>-linux-i586-rpm.bin

./j2re-1_3_1_<version number>-linux-i586-rpm.bin

The script will display a binary license agreement, which you will be asked to agree to before installation can proceed. Once you have agreed to the license, the install script will create the file jre-1.3.1_<version number>.i386.rpm in the current directory. "
The above is from the rpm section.
lynch


----------



## ls1pwrdss (Jan 21, 2003)

First time to the site, and found exactly what I needed. I will be hanging around this forum from now on!


----------



## funlovingeek (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok help me out, please

I have followed this thread from the beginning and have gotten pretty far through the process.. here is where I get hung up... any help would be greatly appreciated. Yes I have poked around and tried to find the answer myself, not looking to be totally spoon fed but we all run into issues sometimes. 8 years of windoze is not an easy addiction to shake 

This is from the install docs on the sun site. I have downloaded the rpm and installed it according to their instructions and it all seemed to go well... but when I get to these steps I am lost.

I don't know if I had any previous version of java installed..how would I go about finding out???

To install the Java Plug-in follow these steps. 
1. Uninstall previous installation of the Java Plug-in, if applicable.

rm -fr $HOME/.netscape/java
rm $HOME/.netscape/plugins/javaplugin.so

And here I get confused as they appear to be talking about NS but I am using Mozilla... also what do they mean about the variable jre meaning the path to top level directory??? Help... please....

2. Set the NPX_PLUGIN_PATH environment variable:

export NPX_PLUGIN_PATH=<jre>/plugin/i386/ns4

Here, <jre> is the path to the top-level directory of your Java 2 Runtime Environment installation.


----------



## E-Quality (Dec 4, 2002)

hmm just wanted to install java right ?

jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm.bin 


1) go to the path where the jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm.bin resides, make you changed the mod. chmod ..(not sure what's the values .. i believed someone mentioned that before this thread)


2) you probably stucked in this shell thing. Your linux may not invoke th sh automatically. so do this,

sh jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm.bin 

It should start with the agreement.. just enter all the way down to the end and say yes or y.

It should start extracting. 

3) once done, you will have a new package called jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm which is without the bin extension.

4) do rpm -iv jre-1_4_0_03-linux-1586-rpm.rpm.

5) it will install the jdk1.4 for you.


6) you have to play with the classpath. I am not sure what's the exact params but you can easily find it in Red Hat website by searching install jdk.

it should be only 3 export statements. You might consider to put that into your .profile. If not you will have to type in the 3 export statement everytime you want to run the java program


Good luck.
EQ


----------

